# uptime



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2013)

i know that in general 30 days uptime is not a big deal with linux systems but i finally reached that landmark. 

OS is CentOS 6.4. It is simply a virtual host running libvirtd. 5 virtual servers are running. CPU load is quite minimal right now because everyone is at work.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 17, 2013)

[root@redpanda ~]# uptime
 09:10:32 up 324 days,  9:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.08, 0.23, 1.01
[root@redpanda ~]#

VPS Hosting Node  It's a Xeon E3-1270v2, 32GB ECC DDR3, 4x1TB WD RE4, LSI RAID10 + BBU, CentOS 6.4


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Aquinus (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a production database server hosted in a data center in Chicago that I work on. No VPS here.





The gateway in the office hasn't been up that long though. Occasionally the UPS' won't be enough to sustain the rack during prolonged power outages.


```
jdoane@gateway:~$ uptime
 06:49:02 up 136 days, 14:02,  2 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.06, 0.01
```


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/intel-server-uptime-640x360.jpg



i have seen that screenshot before.

the server will hit 40 days today. now that i have messed with the memory ballooning feature of libvirt i have all this extra ram to play with. i need to utilize this server more than i do...


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i have seen that screenshot before.



Yes, I have posted it before. Relevant!


----------



## qubit (Jun 26, 2013)

I once had my IPCop firewall (Linux based) stay up for 6 months. This may not sound that amazing until you realize that it was directly controlling a USB ADSL modem which didn't drop offline once during that period. I had 2 or 4meg ADSL back then.

The only reason it went offline was due to a patch that needed installing, along with a reboot. It so pained me to do that reboot I tell you, lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 26, 2013)

qubit said:


> I once had my IPCop firewall (Linux based) stay up for 6 months. This may not sound that amazing until you realize that it was directly controlling a USB ADSL modem which didn't drop offline once during that period. I had 2 or 4meg ADSL back then.
> 
> The only reason it went offline was due to a patch that needed installing, along with a reboot. It so pained me to do that reboot I tell you, lol.



6 months uptime for a modem is pretty damned impressive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> 6 months uptime for a modem is pretty damned impressive.



My IPfire has been going strong for about 4 months but I had a power outage the other day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

There's only two things that stop my server from running indefinitely: power outages (mostly in the winter) and operating system updates.  Because of the updates, it gets restarted about every 30 days.


----------



## qubit (Jun 26, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's only two things that stop my server from running indefinitely: power outages (mostly in the winter) and operating system updates.  Because of the updates, it gets restarted about every 30 days.



Sounds like an UPS would be a good investment for your server? I dunno what it's running, but I can imagine a power outage is pretty disruptive.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

It has always had a UPS on it (it is on about its third or fourth one I think) and it works great for the quick outages.  I get black outs that last hours though where a UPS is obviously inadequate.


----------



## qubit (Jun 26, 2013)

Hours yeah, that would be a problem. At the risk of asking a silly question, did the UPS come with software to do a controlled shutdown after a certain time on battery power, so that it doesn't just die?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2013)

All computers in my house are set to shut down after 2 minutes on battery.  And everyone knows when the power goes off.  There's three UPSs downstairs and one upstairs.  The beeping...all of the beeping! :shadedshu After everything is properly shutdown, we hit the power switches on the UPSs for sweet silence. 

FYI, my computer logged 2 outages totaling 8 seconds in the last 24 weeks.  My server probably logged more because I turn my computer off daily.  Imacheck... 10 outages totaling 42 seconds!  In the last 24 weeks, it has never gone off due to a power failure.


----------



## v12dock (Jul 3, 2013)

Chicago VPS - $40 per year. Using as Mumble/Minecraft/Web hosting



brandonwh64 said:


> My IPfire has been going strong for about 4 months but I had a power outage the other day.



I think the longest my smoothwall has been up was about 4 months and thats without a power outage. I am using a DCP3008 for a cable modem, it never goes down


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

My main box / desktop / gayming computer / whatever:





My semi-dedicated cruncher / network and file server:




(it would have over 2 months of uptime now, but I had to move it to another location. And thus, had to turn it off for a bit.)


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2013)

Would you consider 300+ days uptime for a dedicated web server a lot?

High five for using htop!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Castiel said:


> High five for using htop!



lel, as if there was any other sane TUI tool for that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Long periods of uptime for Linux is expected, but what about 600+ days of uptime on a Windows server?






Yes, the server is still in use, no it is not connected to the internet.  I had to power it down after taking this screenshot to clone a failing hard drive.


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, Windows 2000 is reliable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 4, 2013)

i always found windows server was great if it only had one job to do. start loading it up with multiple programs and it would shit the bed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2013)

My Windows Server 2003 Standard x64 Edition currently has 50 running processes.  It has many simultaneous jobs from web host, to FTP host, to Active Directory domain name server, to file server, to network time server, to updating IP addresses, to keeping track of power interruptions.

The only times it has been down, besides software updates, is dead power supplies, GPU, and hard drive.  It has never crashed due to a fault in Windows Server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Windows in general is very stable as long as you don't start doing a bunch of crazy shit with it.  I use Win7 Pro for a few of my own servers as well as a few client's servers.

My original Minecraft server ran on Win7 Pro and when I finally upgraded it and moved it, it had an uptime of over 300 days.  And it ran Minecraft, Terraria, Apache Web Server, and an FTP server.  The current Minecraft server is going on 80 days uptime, and it would be longer but I thought something I installed for Minecraft required a restart when I really didn't.


----------

